# Mattia ci è



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

Dopo tutti i cazzi del Flap, le preoccupazioni, la banca che fa la stronza, lo spostamento del medesimo per salvare...salvare cosa?
Non lo so nemmeno più io. So solo che vado avanti per forzxa di inerzia con la fottuta ansia ogni volta che mi squilla il cellulare o ricevo una mail.
Dopo avere mostrizzato soci, dopo aver preso in mano una situazione disperata, messo soldi, litigato con amministrazioni e varie rotture di coglioni che mi provocano ansia, stanchezza, e tutto il repertorio melodrammatico....
stasera mattia decide di andare a fare un giro al flap, per una volta in mano ai soci.
Bene. Benissimo. 
Mentre ero qui che cazzeggiavo tra Tradi e siti per la semina di campanule carpatiche blu...squilla il cellulare.
E' lui.
-Hei, tutto bene?-
-Tebe....c'è la finanza...-
Mi si è fermato il cuore. Ho pensato. Cazzo. Il contratto dei soci è a posto? Avranno fatto quello, avranno fatto l'altro, e intanto ero già in bagno a restaurarmi, tacco 2500, con l'ansia sempre più a palla in un gorgo di multe, equitalia, fallimento...
Poi mi è venuto un dubbio. Piccolo. Che però...
Se davvero ci fosse stata la finanza Mattia parlerebbe piangendo.
-Mattia è uno scherzo?-
-No Tebe no...c'è la finanza davvero...-
-Mattia. Te lo chiedo per l'ultima volta. E' uno scherzo?-
-Si! HAHAHAHAHAHAH-















Lo sto aspettando a casa.
E non sono per un cazzo ironica.
Ho ancora il cuore in gola.
Sono talmente incazzata che ho le lacrime agli occhi.


----------



## erab (8 Settembre 2012)

Si merita lo strap-on. Quello con le borchie!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2012)

Mattia è ancora vivo?
Qualora lo fosse, Tebuccia, vorrei esporti un mio punto di vista:
Mattia è preso pesantemente d'assedio dalla facocera
te lo sta facendo costantemente presente
allude a trentenni che lo stanno facendo oggetto delle loro attenzioni
allude a tue ipotetiche distrazioni
ti tiene a stecchetto.

... secondo me questa è comunicazione... tu sei in ascolto?
perchè magari... mentre fantastichi di magnager che sorge dalle acque spumeggianti e ti corre incontro gocciolante mentre tu lo aspetti sulla spiaggia con le culotte... ti sta sfuggendo qualcosa.
Un dubbio, eh?
Poi magari ieri sera l'hai giustamente decapitato ed ormai queste sono inutili speculazioni...


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5629 ha detto:
			
		

> Mattia è ancora vivo?
> Qualora lo fosse, Tebuccia, vorrei esporti un mio punto di vista:
> Mattia è preso pesantemente d'assedio dalla facocera
> te lo sta facendo costantemente presente
> ...


Meno male che glielo hai detto tu, perché altrimenti eri io che portavo sfiga. :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5629 ha detto:
			
		

> Mattia è ancora vivo?
> Qualora lo fosse, Tebuccia, vorrei esporti un mio punto di vista:
> Mattia è preso pesantemente d'assedio dalla facocera
> te lo sta facendo costantemente presente
> ...


quoto! :up:


----------



## Leda (9 Settembre 2012)

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (9 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5629 ha detto:
			
		

> Mattia è ancora vivo?
> Qualora lo fosse, Tebuccia, vorrei esporti un mio punto di vista:
> Mattia è preso pesantemente d'assedio dalla facocera
> te lo sta facendo costantemente presente
> ...


si...è ancora vivo.
E' arrivato a casa con una delle sue gatte in braccio e gli occhi grandi, dicendo che:
Non potevo picchiarlo perchè aveva il gatto in braccio, un pò come quelli con gli occhiali, e che mai e poi mai lo avrebbe mollato
Non potevo picchiarlo perchè aveva capito di avere fatto una stronzata, ma gli sembrava ironica e quindi...
Non potevo picchiarlo perchè mi avrebbe chiesto scusa trecento volte  assolutamente sentite.
...me la sono fatta passare subito.
Mattia quando fa gli occhi tondi e grandi...insomma....non ce la faccio.
però prenderò in considerazione cosa hai scritto anche se la facocera, a parte qualche mese, lo ha sempre e ripeto sempre fatto oggetto di queste attenzioni ( a volte più pesanti, altre meno), e lui me lo ha sempre detto.
E' solo ultimamente che le scrivo ogni volta che capitano, ma sono sempre successe quindi la facocera nella nostra vita è una costante.
Lo stecchetto è da quasi sempre, per lui il caldo è sempre stato deleterio anche quando era uno con il due davanti agli anni.
In sostanza mattia non è mai stato uno con tanta di voglia scopare, quindi anche qui non mi tiene a stecchetto.
E' un andamento fisiologico. (però da ieri sera continuiamo a fare sesso!!!!:mrgreen: infatti volevo scrivere una pagina porno Mattia. Oggi poi...se è merito della sua amante ben venga!!!)
E le allusioni alle mie ipotetiche distrazioni sono anni e anni che le fa.
E' un geloso che non ha mai creduto alla mia fedeltà di prima, quindi anche qui niente di nuovo. Questa cosa l'ho anche scritta più volte.
Anzi. le Illazioni che fa ora sono niente in confronto a quelle che faceva solo quattro anni fa.
Mi seguiva pure.

Comunque mi metterò in ascolto.
mai sottovalutarti.
:mrgreen:


----------



## erab (9 Settembre 2012)

Ti ha fatto il gatto con gli stivali di Shrek!?!?!?  grande tecnica!!! ho impiegato anni
ad impararla


----------



## Tebe (9 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5636 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti ha fatto il gatto con gli stivali di Shrek!?!?!?  grande tecnica!!! ho impiegato anni
> ad impararla



si...mi ha fatto quella. Lui e la gatta.

E' un arma non convenzionale, te ne rendi conto?
Non va bene usarla


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Settembre 2012)

ti avrei fatto piuttosto il bis ... fare il gatto con gli stivali è un "lamer"


----------

